# Sick goldies picking at each other?



## Mari (Jan 24, 2005)

So I'm fighting ICH and who knows what else in my 40 gal breeder-see other posts- 

On the second dose of coppersafe today and I noticed that specifically my black moore is picking on the largest of my Fancies. What can I do to help? What can be causing this?


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Sometimes you just get an aggressive goldfish. I had one who i had to seperate. The only thing you can do is seperate them. Some are aggressive, yes, even goldfish.


----------



## Mari (Jan 24, 2005)

I separated the largest fancy from the rest in a fish net breeder because he was the one getting picked on. The black moore doesn't seem to bother any of the others. The big fancy is doing ok in the net- sometimes he will lay on the bottom of the net but he is eating and swims around at times. So far everyone is still alive though I am still very concerned I might lose them  Thanks for your help everyone!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

a breeder net is to small you may want to go pick up a tank devider.


----------



## Mari (Jan 24, 2005)

Is it too small even for temporary uses? I was hoping that once everyone has recovered a bit from this Ich I could put them back together as the black moore doesn't pick on anyone else except the slowest fancy- he is only slow because he is not feeling well.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

a day or two is pushing it in the breeder net they are more intended for fry/guppies and mollies to give birth in. the added stress of living in the net could make the medicine not as affective.


----------



## Mari (Jan 24, 2005)

Ok I will release him back in and hope for the best. If he is still getting picked on then I will look for a divider for the tank- Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Try this, take the bully out, re-arrange the tank and put him back in.


----------

